# Airdrie All Star Open Jam



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Bring your favorite instrumets, vocal talents, and friends to the Airdrie All Star Open Jam.

This event will be held the last Friday of every month at the Airdrie legion.

Local Airdrie musicians from the Tuesday Night Beer League and Sonic Diplomat will be the hosts.
Free beer for everyone who gets up and plays a tune!

$950 New York Steak and bake with all the trimmings. 

See you there.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

That must be SOME steak!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hey it's Alberta. For $1000 we cook a cow and toss it on your plate.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

dwagar said:


> hey it's Alberta. For $1000 we cook a cow and toss it on your plate.


I am *moving *to Alberta! Seriously! Are there any teaching jobs open in Airdrie?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, this has nothing to with your Airdrie jam.

Having grown up in Scotland, every time I read about your location of Airdrie, Alberta I can't help thinking about the town of Airdrie, Scotland, east of Glasgow. I travelled there a number of times to watch my football team(soccer for North Americans!) the mighty Greenock Morton, play Airdrie United (The Diamonds).

Anyway, I just looked up both towns, and it looks like Airdrie Alberta(pop. 38,901) has a greater population than Airdrie Scotland(pop. 36,583) - however, Airdrie Alberta grew by almost 10,000 people since 2006 ! (that kind of population explosion would never happen in Scotland, unless they were giving away both booze *AND *heroin):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airdrie,_Scotland

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airdrie,_Alberta



Okay, I'll stop now. Carry on as normal! :zzz:


----------

